# rust?



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

if a horse trailer is advertised as having "some rust" is it worth considering? or should i keep looking? also, i know it can be really bad if it is on the floor, not to mention dangerous, but what if it is elsewhere? can you get it fixed? ive heard that once its rusted, you can patch it, but never really get rid of it.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

once rust has attacked the metal, you can't get rid of it . You can sand it, paint it, hide it, but unless the metal is replaced the rust is there. Not a good thing.
Some rust on the front of trailers is pretty usual, down by the bottom cause the road dirt,salt, wet hits the trailer, but not anywhere else. Its expecially bad in states that salt the road, it just eats the metal up.


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

so do you think if it isnt on the frame, or on the floor and the trailer is priced pretty well, would it last me a while? here is the original post if you are curious: 

HORSE TRAILER

i cant see any rust from the pictures obviously, and i havent called yet, but what do you think? all things considered.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

that looks like a great float.
I wish we could get them for that cheap over here


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

haha i know, it seems to be a really good deal, thats why i posted about the rust


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

If it is surface rust I would take it somewhere and just have it fixed. Looks like a great buy!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

That's a nice looking trailer! Heck, my stock horse trailer has quite a bit of rust on it, but it's pretty old. It works just fine, may not be the prettiest thing on the road  I wouldn't let a little bit of rust scare you away.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I think the trailer is worth going to look at. Most steel trailers will have rust on them. It's something that can't be stopped...Most surface rust can be cleaned off and repainted. There are products out there that turn the rust back into metal. Expensive but worth it. I have a 1995 steel trailer it looks bad but is sound and safe.


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

haha thanks all  im not worried about it being the prettiest on the road, just functional and SAFE! ill have to give them a call and go see it, its only a 45 minute drive from me. i think that $2,000 for a trailer that would probably last 4 or 5 years, is worth it, better than no trailer at all haha! and i deffinately cant afford a brand new $10,000+ trailer right now. also, does anyone know much about the progression of rust? or any kind of paint that can prevent it in the first place? thanks a ton )))


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

That is a bargain on that trailer. Kiefer is a nice trailer and I believe it is galvaneal which is a treated steel and it doesn't rust as fast as regular. A trailer 13 yrs old is not going to be rust free. I have seen new ones with rust on them


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

gave them a call, but had to leave a message. will check back later with more info ))


----------

